# Need Rhinestones (Pre-glue applied)



## sulaimanhakh (Jul 22, 2009)

I am looking for some rhinestones with glue pre-applied.
I am looking for a cheap supplier with a small minimum order for my first time trying to make custom rhinestone shirts.
Does anywhere sell this?
If so, Please link me.


----------



## sulaimanhakh (Jul 22, 2009)

Also, Does anyone know were I could find some really nice Rhinestone transfers for cheap?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I would buy some stones by the gross cost about a buck, some transfer tape and hand set them, as far as transfers go well unless you buy a min. order you won't find them cheap... try www.rhinestonesuperstore.com, also you need to read some information here on the forum in the rhinestone section and learn as much as you can about the rhinestone part of the industry.


----------



## sulaimanhakh (Jul 22, 2009)

that is a good site but its too bad they dont ship to canada


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

sulaimanhakh said:


> I am looking for some rhinestones with glue pre-applied.


FYI the type Rhinestones that have the glue pre-applied are called Hot-Fix.


Katrina


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

sulaimanhakh said:


> that is a good site but its too bad they dont ship to canada


This is where I buy mine and they ship world-wide... 
http://www.buy-acs.com


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

SandyMcC said:


> This is where I buy mine and they ship world-wide...
> http://www.buy-acs.com


Ouch! $9.72 for 10 gross 3mm clear stones. Kinda high ain't it? (Clear)

Katrina


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I really wouldn't know! lol I'm just now getting into this as a hobby. I was at a brick-and-mortar crafts store here in Phoenix last Saturday (a chain store) and they were charging $7.99 for 100 stones... yeah... as in only .7 of a gross! So, compared to that, $9.72 for 10 gross looks great to me! 

Sandy M.


----------



## yanyfashion (Oct 2, 2008)

hi.
I use a lot of rhinestones for my clothing line and i buy them from a great supplier here in NY. she has great quality stones (good shape and good glue, it really holds a lot of washing). i know she also has a variety hot-fix transfer designs...her name is sigalit i dont know if she has a website, my printer recommend her and everything i get is incredible well made and good quality..oh and most important CHEAP...i normaly buy big amount of crystals 3mm, i get 200gross (28,800 stones) for $88...so that will be like $4.4 for 10 gross.
She also made for me 2 costume designs that i couldnt do myself (to complicated and time consuming) and she only ask me minimum 120pcs for one that has more than 1 color stones, and 60pcs for the other design that was 1 color stone.

her number is 917-309-9183...

i guess she will ship anywhere but you have to ask her.
i dont know if it will help but tell her YANY recomend you.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

yanyfashion said:


> hi.
> ..oh and most important CHEAP...i normaly buy big amount of crystals 3mm, i get 200gross (28,800 stones) for $88...so that will be like $4.4 for 10 gross.


That price is more like it. I will be in NY this weekend Maybe I will see if I can stop in her shop. I need a really large full front rhinestone dragon for a client. I am still setting by hand so there is no way I am doing that.

Where is the shop located?

Katrina


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

SandyMcC said:


> I really wouldn't know! lol I'm just now getting into this as a hobby. I was at a brick-and-mortar crafts store here in Phoenix last Saturday (a chain store) and they were charging $7.99 for 100 stones... yeah... as in only .7 of a gross! So, compared to that, $9.72 for 10 gross looks great to me!
> 
> Sandy M.


Trust me I understand when you are just getting your feet wet how things can be. 
Look in the rhinestone decoration section of this forum and you will find several here selling rhinestones with prices much better those two guys.

Katrina


----------



## yanyfashion (Oct 2, 2008)

veedub3 said:


> That price is more like it. I will be in NY this weekend Maybe I will see if I can stop in her shop. I need a really large full front rhinestone dragon for a client. I am still setting by hand so there is no way I am doing that.
> 
> Where is the shop located?
> 
> Katrina


 
she is in queens, she has a warehouse there, she doesnt has a store front, she goes mostly by orders and sell to stores too, she is more like a distributor/wholesaler i guess.
but call her she will give you options where to see her i guess..normaly she emails me new samples and new material she gets...her email is [email protected]...


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

I just ordered a manual rhinestone setter and rhinestones from All American Manufacturing and Supply www.screenprintsupply.com


----------



## Freakazeenie (Jun 25, 2009)

Rhinestone Superstore's Website has been suspended ..


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Whoops, did not know that happened I just talked to him friday,,, its just a oversight I am sure


----------



## Freakazeenie (Jun 25, 2009)

I hope so .. i could have sworn i was looking at that website 2 weeks ago .. lol


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I think he is just redoing it,, I will find out, and post
Sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## RolandASDRick (May 13, 2008)

try www.novarhinestonedepot.com. They are out of the garment district in LA and so far I've found them to have the best prices on Korean & Czech stones. I purchased 500 gross of SS10 crystal hotfix stones for $75.00. Color stones where in the $100 range for 500 gross.


----------

